# fish ailment



## tearz_exist (Mar 16, 2006)

helo i seem to be having trouble in my aquarium my fish are dying from some kind of ailment of white spots all over there body that start from there fins i am using wild pea stone that i have rinsed in hot watter as bedding and an under gravel filter powered by a power head and a carbon filter in eachin a corner(powe head in one corner and carbon filter in the other) there are also odd floaty lookin things in the watter any help would be greatly appreciated ASAP as my fish are dying quickly 

p.s 
i forgo to mention that i added a few wild snales caught at a near by swamp


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

WHat kind of fish do you have? How big is your tank? It is never a good idea to introduce new critters without some sort of quarantine. Are the snails you put in land or aquatic snails? How long have you had the tank and what is your water change routine?

Lets start there and see if we can get you some help.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

I would say maby ick or a fungis.... im not shur can you give us a picture and some info on the tank as sprite said.


----------



## tearz_exist (Mar 16, 2006)

Sprite42 said:


> WHat kind of fish do you have? How big is your tank? It is never a good idea to introduce new critters without some sort of quarantine. Are the snails you put in land or aquatic snails? How long have you had the tank and what is your water change routine?
> 
> Lets start there and see if we can get you some help.


tank size is 29 US GAL 

mostly gold fish and aquatic frogs (and a few snails that are aquatic founs them in the watter)

the tank is 2 weeks old

aw far as water change routine we have not established that yet due to the new aquarium


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

OK...problems on several levels...

1st...sounds like ich, probably brought on by the stress of high ammonia levels.

2nd...you need to cycle your tank. Please do a google on cycling an aquarium or look up ronv's thread.

3rd...the wild snails are probably pond snails which will, in time. overrun your tank.

Start by doing a 50% water change and removing the snails. Then get a test kit for ammonia, nitrites, nitrates and ph. With this info, we can get you through this.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Then get some medicine for Ick.


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

> Then get some medicine for Ick.


Oops, yeah...get some medicine for Ich


----------

